# WotBS1 - Missing Battlemap?



## catsclaw227 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey gang --

I just noticed that the map for the encounter Dead Rising is missing.  Is there one available that has the GM notes and/or token markers removed?


----------



## DMCompSci (Apr 26, 2011)

Is there an answer for this yet?  I'm looking for the same thing.


----------

